# She licks the sheets!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush would if we let her. she also likes to suck on my underwear...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Blush would if we let her. she also likes to suck on my underwear...


Lucy has an underwear addiction as well. She can smell undies at the bottom of a pile of laundry. She likes to carry our underwear and socks around like a security blanket.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

Bailey loves to lick everything, but especially sheets and pillows. Usually before we go to bed she starts licking the pillow...she has her own pillow so as long as she licks hers i dont mind!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty's bed is next to mine.. When he first lays down at night he will lick his sheet.. I have him stop.. he would take it to Olympic levels if I let him. He will suck on any clothing.. clean or dirty. He loves to walk around with clothes hanging out of his mouth or to give as gifts to company. :yuck: If we are missing something we go to his crate in the living room.. Usually find it.. Hopefully before sister does. Penny will eat circles in dirty clothing. :doh: She still uses her squirrel as a binkie.. It is so cute!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like Chewie, except he eats the socks and undies. He love to lick my couch.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well Tinkerbell sucks on her monkey when on the floor. But when she's in my bed...she licks the pillows and sheets. She has her own pillow now so usually she sucks on that one but only if it smells like me apparently. So When i change the sheets on the bed I take one of my pillow cases and put it on her pillow that way she thinks it is mine also.

Tinkerbell also loves to carry around socks and underwear. I've even seen her lift the hamper lid and dig down to find socks and underwear.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby loves to lick the sheets. I just tell her to stop and she does <for a minute..>


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm soo glad I'm not alone in this. Miss Scarlett loves dirty socks, and licks the sheets in the morning when I wake up. However she does settle into my warm spot and normally chills til I leave. Thank goodness for kongs, I fill one up for her so she doesnt drive my wife batty til shes outta bed.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to admit that we have a ritual at our house of when I get home from work in the evenings, Lucy goes to the bedroom with me while I change from nice clothes to house and dog appropriate clothing. I give Lucy my socks, and she jumps up on the bed with them, before carrying them all over the house for a bit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bet Nobody's Golden does this.*

My Smooch, rescued Female Gold. Ret. licks the carpetting-I would call it an obsession!

Please let me know if your dog does this or if you know what the cause could be!?


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Last night Emma started doing this she kept licking my pillow for a good 5-10 minutes then kept licked me then slept like a baby haha


----------

